# How much will i be paid?



## jarko (16 Mar 2005)

Ok i was offered a job as an infantry man and they said i will be posted at PPCLI. I am starting my basic training on April 12th. Now my question is how much exactly will i get paid?? When the recruiting center called me they told me that i will recieve $2400/mnth. What other fees will i have to pay and how much in total will i make, if someone would spend their time with helping can you also tell me what is deducted from the $2400?? Also is this $2400 for the first year?? or untill i advance?? Anyway i am mostly interested in the actual amount i will be making after all deducations. I am pretty sure the final payment will not be the amount they told me. When i called the recruiting center i did not get a straight answer so I was hoping someone here could help me.. 

Thank you..


----------



## Gouki (16 Mar 2005)

..just do a search. This forum has your answers if you're willing to put in a few minutes to look for it.


----------



## kincanucks (16 Mar 2005)

The following is very rough and your pay will be explained to you at BMQ and future unit orderly rooms.

Ok 2421 gross per month to start for the first year, the second year it goes up to 2960 and the third year to 3556.   Now that is barring any pay increases during that time.

Now you take off Income tax, CPP, EI, superannuation (CF pension) and you are left with about 1596.

Now take off rations and quarters which could vary but I will guess 450 per month and that leaves you 1146.

Like I said very rough calculations and maybe someone can you give you more detail but it is a start.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Mar 2005)

Pay? Do it for the thrill man!


----------



## kincanucks (16 Mar 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Pay? Do it for the thrill man!



That is exactly what I thought I was doing when I received my first pay in 1979 and it was $97.56.


----------



## jarko (17 Mar 2005)

Yeah i dont care about the pay, its just my brother who wants to get in won't stop bothering me to find it out for him and wanted me to let him know. Even if it meant i had to go to the army for free, I would.. Thanks for the answers.


----------



## cgyflames01 (17 Mar 2005)

This link will give you the pay scale for a Reg NCM... http://www.recruiting.forces.gc.ca/media/pdf/other/RegularForcePay.pdf


----------



## NiTz (17 Mar 2005)

I know this is a little off topic, but it would help a lot if someone would answer. I now live in an appartment with my girlfriend. I signed a lease last year and resigned it for the next year (starting in july). Now if I get into the forces soon, I fear that i'll have to pay for my rations, barracks, PLUS my appartment wich I can't stop paying for because my girlfriend can't pay for it all. Then you add electricity and phone bills and all, man, i'll barely get 20$ to go out for a beer and to fill my car to get back to see my girlfriend during the 2 first years! Any input would be appreciated, as I just did some math and i'm a little embarassed about all of this. Thanks in advance!


Cheers!


----------



## kincanucks (17 Mar 2005)

NiTz said:
			
		

> I know this is a little off topic, but it would help a lot if someone would answer. I now live in an appartment with my girlfriend. I signed a lease last year and resigned it for the next year (starting in july). Now if I get into the forces soon, I fear that i'll have to pay for my rations, barracks, PLUS my appartment wich I can't stop paying for because my girlfriend can't pay for it all. Then you add electricity and phone bills and all, man, i'll barely get 20$ to go out for a beer and to fill my car to get back to see my girlfriend during the 2 first years! Any input would be appreciated, as I just did some math and i'm a little embarassed about all of this. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> Cheers!



If you have been living together for at least one year then you can apply for your relationship to recognized by the CF as a common-in-law relationship and if it is then you won't pay for rations and quarters while away at training.  Talk to your recruiting centre about it.


----------



## mbhabfan (17 Mar 2005)

I am married with one child.  I would get the no charge rations and quarters at BMQ correct?  I would start at the $24** for salary.  During BMQ would I also receive separation allowance if yes how much?  After BMQ when I would be posted for training if my wife and daughter came with I would be in a PMQ correct?


----------



## Inch (17 Mar 2005)

mbhabfan said:
			
		

> I am married with one child.   I would get the no charge rations and quarters at BMQ correct?   I would start at the $24** for salary.   During BMQ would I also receive separation allowance if yes how much?   After BMQ when I would be posted for training if my wife and daughter came with I would be in a PMQ correct?



Yes, yes, yes (about $300 a month), not necessarily (you could purchase or rent off base, also, they may stay where they are until you're trained and posted to a unit at which point you'll get a full expense paid move)


----------



## mbhabfan (17 Mar 2005)

If the course I was going on was longer than six months they would count that as a posting wouldn't they?  I was under the impression that I would get a move when I was done BMQ???


----------



## NiTz (17 Mar 2005)

oohh.. that's great so I probably won't have to pay for the rations and quarters... Thank you for the info !



Cheers!


----------



## Inch (17 Mar 2005)

mbhabfan said:
			
		

> If the course I was going on was longer than six months they would count that as a posting wouldn't they?   I was under the impression that I would get a move when I was done BMQ???



Longer than six months is supposed to be a posting, though you could get an attach posting or imposed restriction (IR).  I was in Kingston for 20 months on 4 consecutive attach postings while I waited to go to Moose Jaw, so greater than 6 months doesn't always equal a posting. You won't get a full move by IRP (Integrated Relocation Program) until you're MOC qualified which means you may not get things like legal fees and realtor fees reimbursed. I've never heard of guys taking their families with them to Gagetown while they were on phase training. I'm not going to say it can't happen, but as I said, I've never heard of it.


----------



## jarko (17 Mar 2005)

Btw, how much would it cost to live in the barracks instead of quarters??


----------



## George Wallace (17 Mar 2005)

jarko said:
			
		

> Btw, how much would it cost to live in the barracks instead of quarters??



They are one and the same......so are the Shacks, ESQs, Lines, Bunkhouse,.......


----------



## meni0n (17 Mar 2005)

Barracks cost 74$ a month.


----------



## Zim (17 Mar 2005)

To get separation allowance, do u need to have children or just be married?? and if ure not married but u live whit ure girlfriends more than one years can u get it??

I'm asking cause its the first time heard about it   ???


----------



## George Wallace (17 Mar 2005)

Many of these Allowances, you as a Recruit will not be entitled to.  It is best to ask these questions at your Recruiting Office or Unit Pay Clerks.  In many cases, you are not entitled to many of these Allowances until your are Posted to a Unit on completion of your Training.  That way the Government doesn't feel like it is dowling out Charity.


----------



## kincanucks (17 Mar 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Many of these Allowances, you as a Recruit will not be entitled to.   It is best to ask these questions at your Recruiting Office or Unit Pay Clerks.   In many cases, you are not entitled to many of these Allowances until your are Posted to a Unit on completion of your Training.   That way the Government doesn't feel like it is dowling out Charity.



Well if they are married or are common-in-law they are entitled to separation expense and free R&Q.


----------



## mbhabfan (18 Mar 2005)

I have applied AVN tech.  Let's say I am done BMQ and being sent to Trenton for course, which is somewhere around 16 months.  Will this be considered a posting?  IE would I be moved there with my wife and daughter?  Some people on here say that you might have to live in barracks for a certain period of time is this true and how long?  The reason I ask is the recruiters I have been in contact with have said that after BMQ I would be entitled to bring my wife and daughter to Trenton and be living in a PMQ or house off base.  Could someone who knows for sure what they are talking about comment on this?  If I have to live away from my wife and daughter for the first two years or so it might be a deal breaker.


----------



## kincanucks (18 Mar 2005)

I think you mean Borden.  With approval your family will be moved to Borden.  Why don't you believe your recruiters?


----------



## mbhabfan (18 Mar 2005)

Yep Borden....you are right.  I have heard so many different things from recruiters and people on here I am not sure who to believe.  Some say that there is a certain time you have to stay in barracks...etc. etc.


----------



## bojangles (18 Mar 2005)

I am no expert on the subject but from what my recruiter told me it is different if you are married than if you are single. I think a single person with no dependants is "supposed" to stay in barracks at the very start of their career for a certain length of time. Again, my recruiter told me that although I am single, and I am also 33 yrs old and have lived on my own in my own house since 18, that it is not required. I think the reason they make new recruits stay in barracks is for those who are young and have never lived on thier own before, to get used to the idea of living on thier own and paying bills, as well as keeping the cost down...If I am wrong, feel free to correct me. This is what i have gathered anyway from my recruiter.

Bojangles


----------



## jarko (20 Mar 2005)

Ah $74 is a good deal, but whats the down side in living in the barracks??


----------



## S McPhee (7 Mar 2006)

> The following is very rough and your pay will be explained to you at BMQ and future unit orderly rooms.
> 
> Ok 2421 gross per month to start for the first year, the second year it goes up to 2960 and the third year to 3556.   Now that is barring any pay increases during that time.
> 
> ...



Kincanuks,

I could have sworn I read somewhere on the dnd.ca site (can no longer find it), that it says that new recruits will get a daily "allowance" when doing BMQ.  Is this true and if so, would that be in addition to the $ left at the end of the month shown above?


----------



## kincanucks (7 Mar 2006)

S McPhee said:
			
		

> Kincanuks,
> 
> I could have sworn I read somewhere on the dnd.ca site (can no longer find it), that it says that new recruits will get a daily "allowance" when doing BMQ.  Is this true and if so, would that be in addition to the $ left at the end of the month shown above?



Don't know never heard about it.


----------



## Dara (7 Mar 2006)

Depending on the situation, if you have a partner or not, you get incidentials or separation allowance.  Incidentials are $17.30 I believe, and it goes down to 75% of that amount after 30 days.  Separation allowance is $13/day.  You cannot receive both, one or the other.  I know on the reserve side, you only receive separation allowance if your attached posted, which is 160 days and over, otherwise it is incidentials.  I don't know if it's the same on the reg f side, I would need to check the reg's.


----------



## geo (7 Mar 2006)

Daily allowance = TD (17.30/day).... NOT taxable......
which is a lot better than separation allowance which, like FOA, IS taxable.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Mar 2006)

Recruits get TD or Separation Allowance?   :-\  Are you sure?  That would alsmost double their daily pay, would it not?  At least that is what I just got from Dara's post.


----------



## geo (7 Mar 2006)

TD @ 17.30 will not double the man's salary.

If an a soldier is sent on a course, he's entitled to TD - unless he's at his home station. Why should the newbie be treated any different. Same rules are applied and there are no special financial rules for Recruits.

Hmmm.... come to think of it; while he's at St Jean - he won't be charged room & board either.

Let's see if I can rustle up the reference


----------



## George Wallace (7 Mar 2006)

While (s)he is in St Jean, it is considered a Posting, is it not?  No TD on a Posting.  That is why they also get nailed with paying Quebec Taxes, if they are 'residing' there on 31 Dec.


----------



## geo (7 Mar 2006)

will check with a contact once I am at the Puzzle palace tomorrow morning

stand by for clarification...
on a posting, they would move your personal effects - which the Crown will not do for BQ, SQ qualifications. Anyway - will get back to you with references & details


----------



## S McPhee (28 Apr 2006)

> I am married with one child.  I would get the no charge rations and quarters at BMQ correct?  I would start at the $24** for salary.  During BMQ would I also receive separation allowance if yes how much?  After BMQ when I would be posted for training if my wife and daughter came with I would be in a PMQ correct?



Would I have to pay rations and quarters if I was married (now separated and divorce is almost final) and have one dependand (I do pay child support)?  Just wondering how that would work.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Apr 2006)

S McPhee said:
			
		

> Would I have to pay rations and quarters if I was married (now separated and divorce is almost final) and have one dependand (I do pay child support)?  Just wondering how that would work.



Not a very good question.

If you were married, you would probably not pay Rations and Quarters.

As you say you are now Separated, then you probably will pay Rations and Quarters.

If your child is living with you, then you probably will not pay Rations and Quarters.

If you are paying Child Support, the child is probably not living with you, and therefore you would probably pay Rations and Quarters.

Any more combinations that we can figure into your situation?


----------



## S McPhee (28 Apr 2006)

No, that pretty much answers it.


----------



## Amsdell (28 Apr 2006)

What kind of documentation would be required to prove, in my case, that I'm a) supporting my common-law spouse (rent + bills) and b) have a common-law spouse?


----------



## kincanucks (28 Apr 2006)

Amsdell said:
			
		

> What kind of documentation would be required to prove, in my case, that I'm a) supporting my common-law spouse (rent + bills) and b) have a common-law spouse?



Proof that you have been residing at the same residence for at least one year.


----------



## Amsdell (28 Apr 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Proof that you have been residing at the same residence for at least one year.



But how would I prove I'm paying the rent if we're both on the lease?


----------



## kincanucks (28 Apr 2006)

Amsdell said:
			
		

> But how would I prove I'm paying the rent if we're both on the lease?



 :brickwall:

If you can prove that you have been living together for at least one year then you can satisfy the requirement for recognition of your common law status by the CF and therefore would not be required to pay rations and quarters.

 :brickwall:

DA


----------



## Amsdell (28 Apr 2006)

Ah, I see now.  My apologies and thank you for clearing it up.


----------



## theseeker (29 Apr 2006)

i have a question as well.

what would happen if i was between BMQ and SQ, and i know where i am getting posted to, but waiting for MQ and my family being moved. let say there is a 1-what ever day or week wait, and i am bunked up in the barrack or what ever else there is. will i have to pay anthing for this.


----------



## George Wallace (29 Apr 2006)

theseeker said:
			
		

> what would happen if i was between BMQ and SQ, and i know where i am getting posted to, but waiting for MQ and my family being moved. let say there is a 1-what ever day or week wait, and i am bunked up in the barrack or what ever else there is. will i have to pay anthing for this.



Probably not.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (29 Apr 2006)

They're keeping ya busy on this thread GW! 

 ;D


----------



## George Wallace (29 Apr 2006)

Probably are.    ;D


----------



## Hot Lips (29 Apr 2006)

Okay,

Here's a question...
If I go DEO NO, when I am on IAP what is my rank and pay, when I finish that do I then have a different rank when I start BOTP and if so pay?  I have my degree...so...
I have read the websites but it is as clear as mud...

Thanks in advance,
HL


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (29 Apr 2006)

Bets on who gets to that one first...Geo or GW??


----------

